# Convert to V belt drive?



## Pete92 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello,

I was advised by a few people that converting my mill from a geared drive to V belts might be a good change to do in the long term.

Has anyone done this before? And if so any hints and tips?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## compressor man (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Pete,

What kind of mill do you have?


----------



## velocette (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Pete
A belt drive is certainly an option on your mill to improve the "Rough Running" gear drive. Some fabrication of a new drive for the quill spindle is required plus pulleys and a new motor mount.

Here is a link with pictures of some of what is required.

http://www.mycncuk.com/forums/linear-rotary-motion/6192-ac-motor-upgrade-pulley-sizes.html

The picture of the Red SX2 mill is my attempt to improve with a belt drive and a more powerful motor.

Personal preference is for "Poly Vee" belts and pulleys with higher power transmission and more compact size. 

However lots of great results are achieved on gear driven mills that have been carefully  setup and adjusted.

Eric


----------



## Pete92 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have a SPG9525 mill. 

My current dilemma is what to do with the internal gearing? It has a Hi and Lo selector. Should I disconnect this completely? 

Cheers,

Pete


----------

